# Pigeon bleeding on neck - need help



## troop (Jan 22, 2010)

We have a pigeon we rescued after a cat attacked and destroyed his wing. We have had him over 9 years. He has a spot on his neck that is bleeding. It appears not from injury since there's nothing in his box to cause damage. Any suggestions on what to do? The only thing is blood no drainage, etc. No vets here treat pigeons so I am on my own.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

can you post a picture of the injury??
Where are you???


----------



## troop (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I have found the cause, he is picking his neck and has poked a hole in it. I do not know why. I will catch him and cut back the feathers and determine what to do then. Any suggestions?


----------



## troop (Jan 22, 2010)

We are in Texarkana, Texas


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Get triple antibiotic ointment that we use to put on our cuts and pack it on the wound, it's safe to use. I appy it three times a day on the wound. You can use the brand name like neosporine or generic brand.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

depends on where the hole is..... possible bugs & lice????? Mary Ann's advice is to heal the wound but you NEED to find the cause.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Clean wound and apply little antibiotic cream. It is important to stop bleeding and keep it clean.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

This is unusual, I think as well some sort of infestation, perhaps mites. 

Before treating with an ointment/cream (a good idea) I may want to treat first with something like 5% Sevin Dust (unless you have some Scatt or Ivermectin around), as the ointment may provide a barrier against the dust touching all possible critters in residence. If you get the dust, check back in for directions.

Karyn


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If you know a cat for sure has attacked this bird and made the wound---you need to give that bird Pencillian (can't spell) for a certain amount of time because Cat bacteria has real bad things in it and will kill a pigeon pretty quick if it gets really infected---watch that bird carefully any sign of temp change or going downhill and not eating or drinking (like if you had a bad infection and was feverish and beginning to feel not well)---if this should happen pump that bird full of antibiotics in order to save its life---ask all the rehabbers here for the dosage--(IF YOU KNOW FOR A FACT IT WAS BITE BY A CAT)))....c.herts....Put triple antibiotic on the sore--won;t hurt....


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

C.hert, if I am not mistaken, I think he says this bird was cat attacked 9 years ago, this is how the bird came to him. I don't this this neck injury is from a recent run in with a cat.

Karyn


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh I did not get that thanks---carry on everyone---So glad that bird wasn't hurt by a cat now--if makes the treatment so so much easier.... Thanks Dobato c.herts


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Troop if you had that pigeon for over 9 years you are a very good caretaker and that pigeon I bet is spoiled. I took one to my vet today because of a growth in the pocket of the wing (axis or something??) pretty large and I did not pick up on it sooner because this pigeon about 5 or 6 years ago hit wires and fell beside a trash dumpster and thats where I found it on its side-half dead--it had a long recovery but made it fine but it is blind in one eye from the wire hitting and also it is the king of my loft and takes no crap from any pigeon--so I'll go back on Tues to decide what we are going to do with Mr. Al"s wing---I will try to keep you posted and I hope your birdie does okay .c.herts


----------

